# Optional Firearms Rules



## Gronin (Sep 3, 2011)

I am looking at possibly adding some of the the optional firearms rules in Zeitgeist to my campaign.  I would love to hear some opinions form people who have used some or all of them.


----------



## Colmarr (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a pistol-wielding thief in my campaign and they're working just fine for us.

I was pondering them the other day and came to the conclusion that Guns will be corner-case unless you allow them to be fired with any ability stat. Being dex-based by default makes them of little interest to other characters, especially at higher levels where the attack penalties become prohibitive.

Allowing a firer to use their chosen ability stat would also neatly reflect one of the historical advantages of fireams: any idiot could (and can) fire them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2011)

BTW, the Pathfinder version seems to use the much-criticized firearms rules from the UC. Any plans for providing other rules as an option?


----------



## Rugult (Sep 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, the Pathfinder version seems to use the much-criticized firearms rules from the UC. Any plans for providing other rules as an option?




 Our plan is to use the Ultimate Combat rules as it will be available and known to a larger number of gamers.  There will be very minor tweaks mentioned in the Revised Player's Guide, which should be out soon.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2011)

Rugult said:


> Our plan is to use the Ultimate Combat rules as it will be available and known to a larger number of gamers.  There will be very minor tweaks mentioned in the Revised Player's Guide, which should be out soon.




Or in short - we're writing a series of adventures _for_ the existing game known as Pathfinder, not writing _Pathfinder_.


----------



## Colmarr (Sep 6, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Or in short - we're writing a series of adventures _for_ the existing game known as Pathfinder, not writing _Pathfinder_.




Kids these days... No ambition!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Or in short - we're writing a series of adventures _for_ the existing game known as Pathfinder, not writing _Pathfinder_.




Their were firearms rules in the 3.5 DMG. Didn't hinder people to come up with your own. But I understand your standpoint. Still looking for the minor tweaks.


----------

